# Limitar corriente a motor de paso a paso



## Panzonpanzaalegre (May 26, 2016)

Hola, realizo esta pregunta para saber cómo puedo limitar la corriente que me demanda un motor paso a paso.

Compré en internet unos motores que decían que tenían de 12 a 24 v de alimentación y 1.5amps con un torque de 13kgcm
son nema 23 para usarlos en un cnc casero

Esto era ideal porque tengo controladores de pololu a4988 que soportan hasta 2amp con el debido enfriamiento

sin embargo al recibir mi paquete y buscar la hoja de datos de acuerdo con la etiqueta, me encuentro que los motores son muy distintos a lo que pedi, los tres llevan la siguiente etiqueta pegada

kysan sku: 1126053
mfg: 57byghm004-a

al buscar la hoja de datos me doy cuenta que operan a 2.8 amp por fase, y tengo entendido que eso freiría mi driver. sin embargo pienso que quizas podria limitar la corriente pero soy un poco inexperto y no estoy seguro de cómo.

usualmente uno no tiene problemas en encontrar tutoriales de como conectar el motor a pasos con este driver, pero no he podido encontrar como limitar corrientes.
bueno, pues esa es mi duda, muchas gracias de antemano a quien pueda ofrecerme su ayuda. ...


----------



## Ardogan (May 26, 2016)

Panzonpanzaalegre dijo:


> ...
> al buscar la hoja de datos me doy cuenta que operan a 2.8 amp por fase, y tengo entendido que eso freiría mi driver. sin embargo pienso que quizas podria limitar la corriente pero soy un poco inexperto y no estoy seguro de cómo.
> 
> usualmente uno no tiene problemas en encontrar tutoriales de como conectar el motor a pasos con este driver, pero no he podido encontrar como limitar corrientes.
> ...



No te hagas problema, esos 2.8A son la corriente máxima que pueden tolerar las bobinas del motor, no significa que ese motor para funcionar requiere 2.8A. Cuanta corriente es necesaria para que el motor opere correctamente depende de la carga mecánica acoplada al motor (que estás moviendo con el motor?).
Yo he usado motores de 2A operándolos solo con 400..500mA (0.4 a 0.5 A), porque la carga mecánica que tenía que mover era minúscula.
Para limitar la corriente lo podés hacer con el potenciómetro del A4988. Si ves que se pone a vibrar sin girar es que el límite de corriente es muy bajo (girar el potenciómetro para el lado que incrementa la corriente).


----------



## Nuyel (May 26, 2016)

De hecho, si aplicas ley de ohm notarás que la corriente a ese voltaje es muy superior, los driver de esos motores saben que el voltaje de operación y el nominal nunca son iguales, esto es por que necesita mayor voltaje para reaccionar más rápido al cambio, pero excede lo de sus resistencias óhmicas, por eso los driver cortan la corriente y la reanudan constantemente, esto la mantiene en el rango seguro.

Este método se llama chopper, y los drivers apropiados deben medir la corriente y poder ajustarla a voluntad ya que no todos los motores operan al mismo rango. Solo revisa el manual de la tarjeta y deberás encontrar la ecuación de la corriente y como ajustarla, como nota, si no haces el ajuste del driver, incluso si el motor usa menos corriente, el driver no lo sabrá y podría dejar pasar más corriente de la necesaria, lo que podría dañar el motor antes que el driver.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 26, 2016)

asi es ley de ohm

mide la impedancia de las bobinas con el multimetro, luego revisas su corriente maxima

digamos miden 4 ohms y soportan 1.6A
*
¿que voltaje les meto?*

obviamente no les voy a meter 12v a lo burro

V=IR

v=1.6 x 4 

V=6.4 volts

¿que hubiera pasado si le meto 12 a lo tonto?

I=V/R

i= 12 / 4

I=3A

por cada bobina pasarian 3A
y pasarian 2 cosas:

que el driver estallara al no soportar tanta corriente o que el las bobinas se hubiesen dañado

asi es ley de ohm

mide la impedancia de las bobinas con el multimetro, luego revisas su corriente maxima

digamos miden 4 ohms y soportan 1.6A
*
¿que voltaje les meto?*

obviamente no les voy a meter 12v a lo burro

V=IR

v=1.6 x 4 

V=6.4 volts

¿que hubiera pasado si le meto 12 a lo tonto?

I=V/R

i= 12 / 4

I=3A

por cada bobina pasarian 3A
y pasarian 2 cosas:

que el driver estallara al no soportar tanta corriente o que el las bobinas se hubiesen dañado


----------

